# York Bloodlines



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

I see where alot of ppl talk of York Bloodlines,especially around here. It looks as if she uses Staffys in her program but I can only speculate. I live like 20 minutes from Ginny York but have yet to visit her yard...just her website. I spoke with her a few months ago and she seemed hell bent on downing other breeders,especially AmBully breeders, so it kinda discredited herself in my eyes but if she's got good dogs,as many claim, it might be something to think about....I dunno. I wanna hear what you guys think.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't care much for York dogs but don't have really any thing against them either. I am not big on bloodlines in general. I have seen several APBT breeders who are very against bullies and I just avoid them. I used to like Caragan kennels until she decided to put this on her site"Attention if you own a BULLY DONT CALL ME". To not sell or talk to someone because they own a breed you don't care for is childish and pointless IMO.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

That is odd considering who dogs are close to looking like bullies, don't know about using SBT in her program, looks more like American Bulldog to me. She used to have some really nice dogs I thought but not so much anymore. Also don't like it if she is hell bent on downing others. Warning about what to watch out for or just telling the truth you know about other breeders is one thing, bashing them for your own sales is another.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I know a lot of people respect the York line. Ginny York has been in the breed a long time. I was reading her comments in that old 1987 Sports Illustrated where they featured the breed. Supposedly her dogs have got some really nice temperaments, and make decent show dogs. I pretty much doubt that she is incorporating Staffybulls into her APBT program, and I don't know about her discrediting other breeders, so I wont comment on that. It also looks like she's got a nice setup for her dogs. I envy her that.

My beefs: She doesn't seem to show or work her dogs anymore, but still breeds them. (At one point there were 8 breedings listed on her website, and whether those were co-breedings or not, that's still a lot.) Also, in over 30 years, you can only find the health test results for 3 dogs in the OFA database, one of which failed his hip and elbow tests. IMO, if you've got dogs failing their health tests, you should be testing _all_ your dogs to get that out of your line.

So, bottom line: I appreciate her years of experience, and that she breeds dogs with proper temperament. But to look at what she's doing right now, she seems to be doing nothing more than breeding pets, and I don't agree with that.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

She has a stupid name..
Oh,yeah,and her dogs are hella bully bro!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't think Staffy cross but something is a little off. A lot of extra chest in these dogs.
'PR' YORK'S HOLD THAT TIGER








'PR' York's Mister Blue








'PR' York's One Eyed Panda Bear








York's Nickel








Also had a question. I saw these on the York site and this is not about her dogs in specific but I did grab them as examples
This to me has an American Bulldog head shape. I see this in a lot of show dogs and actually a lot of CH show dogs. Any one else find this head shape odd. 
'PR' York's Mighty Red Baron








'PR' York's Woody








American Bulldog


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

those dogs at the top of the page are what i call bobble heads,super small bully dogs with a giant bobble head,yuk!
I do notice some dogs looking like american bulldogs,especialy the last one,he's big and kinda looks like a standard ab,but one eyed panda,lol,
that's a cute dog!!nothing im interested in but still...


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Both the dogs you posted as having an AB head are flat-eared. That's probably what's throwing off the look of the head. I don't see that the last two's heads are that far off from the other York dogs posted.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

american_pit13 said:


> I used to like Caragan kennels until she decided to put this on her site"Attention if you own a BULLY DONT CALL ME". To not sell or talk to someone because they own a breed you don't care for is childish and pointless IMO.


No it dosent say that,it says if you breed bully style dogs,dont contact me for a dog because i wont sell you one.I believe it to actually be comendable..


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

bahamutt99 said:


> Both the dogs you posted as having an AB head are flat-eared. That's probably what's throwing off the look of the head. I don't see that the last two's heads are that far off from the other York dogs posted.


The top dog's head is disproportionet to its body,if thats the standard then the future of the breed i worse off than first thought,as for american bulldog comparison.
standard ab...








and duel register pit/staff
with poor pigmentaton..








jmo.........


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I never said they were conformationally correct. I personally find their looks unimpressive from a conformational standpoint. I just said that the two dogs that American_pit picked out as having AB-style heads were both dogs with flat ears. That if you disregarded the ears, they probably wouldn't look any more AB than the other dogs.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Example, without the flat ears to throw off the look of the head. Not the cleanest job, but you get the point. I'm not saying they are the best heads, mind you, although I think Baron's isn't that bad.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

*hey,that was cool!! how'd you do that?*
I like the looks of the big dog actually,im just not a fan of exotic colors.
As for the top 3 dogs,those are what ive seen at ukc shows,im not a fan of the look at all..


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

cane76 said:


> No it dosent say that,it says if you breed bully style dogs,dont contact me for a dog because i wont sell you one.I believe it to actually be comendable..


Yes it does say that
http://www.caragankennel.com/breedings1.html
Attention if you own a BULLY DONT CALL ME


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Honestly she probably had so many callers who found her by googling that she got fed up...But it also says "I DO NOT SELL TO WANNA BE BREEDERS..." right before it says in the same statement "ATTENTION IF YOU OWN A BULLY DON'T CALL ME" Maybe she had a bad experience...selling to the wrong person? I dunno speculation...


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

*oh well,i understand.
Sobody who's dedicated a large amount of threr tme/life and money to breeding pure bred standard apbts,then see's a large amount of people basically peddling a lie,while also saying there cross bred dog is infact the ultimate apbt,she probably should of been harsher,jmo.anyways i was reading from this
http://www.caragankennel.com/*
diffrent stroke's diffrent folks,Its time for 100% boycott from the real apbt community in my opinion..


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

cane76 said:


> *hey,that was cool!! how'd you do that?*
> I like the looks of the big dog actually,im just not a fan of exotic colors.
> As for the top 3 dogs,those are what ive seen at ukc shows,im not a fan of the look at all..


I did that with the liquefy tool in Photoshop.  And yeah, agree with most of what you said. These days, gimme a 40-50 pound athlete and I'm happy. I like big dogs, just not big APBTs. If I wanted big, I'd have gone with Akitas or Dogos rather than APBTs.


----------

